# Not sure if this is the right place to ask But im new here



## Saerione (Feb 23, 2017)

*Hello, awhile ago I created an account on this website, hoping to find my personality type and correlate with people who share and don't share my personality type.
I took these questions from a thread and answered them. 
Here are the answers. Ultimately I just want an accurate guess of my personality type.

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
-I do not know. I took the 16 personality test and I keep getting different results. So I am here for a more accurate result.
2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
- I yearn for a virtual world with laws that can interpret what you might see in some fantasy novel. (magic, dragons, fairies, and rem)
3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
- Whenever I finished a book, I am full of ideas to start writing my own.
4) What makes you feel inferior?
- Watching someone doing something better than I can.
5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
- My decision making tends to rely mostly on what is going to help in the long run. If this helps, I also decide on what is good for the well-being of myself and others.
6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
- Sure, but that depends, if the project was promoting something of not my interest or contrary to my beliefs, then I will not control it and merely put not as much effort in participating as well.
7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 
- I was home playing a game “League of Legends” with my friends. My memory of it is very clear, it happened 2 years ago.
8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
- Hands on. Unless it is highly proposed that I read the instructions. Like for example. Learning a video game = Hands on. Learning to drive a vehicle = Read.
9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
a 4/5 rating. Like important stuff is closest to me and useless stuff or things with no continuing value tends to be neatly put away.
10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
- I would understand the principles behind it to see if is actually going to be helpful and improving things.
11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
- I find harmony in both, my well-being and others. The exception are those people who are selfish and ignorant.
12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
- Uh, I’m not sure. I cannot distinguish the time of my speaking and thinking, my words and my thoughts travel at a similar time that it would be negligible to estimate.
13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
- I prefer knowing where I am at. If there was a million dollars right in front of me. Something is definitely wrong. I always think about the reasons for why I should, or shouldn’t “jump in”.
14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
- Hang up the phone and continue watching 4kidz T.V.
15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
- Quiet, I tend to reason why I am stressed out and what can I do to not be stressed.
16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
- Hypocrisy, Egocentric. Strong doubt about ideas before actually performing or understand certain procedures behind it. 
17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
- Astronomy, space, religion, legends, tales, fictional stories, and human existence
18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life
-The gum on my shoe, it doesn’t bother me, so I just keep walking.
19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality?
- I don’t know, but since my friends are here telling me, then I will quote them: “quiet, “that quiet guy over there”, “likes to read”, “smart”, cocky, always in the room, OCD ( I am not OCD).
Their perception of me cannot be wrong, because I do not know what perceives myself.
My friends will never say that I am (quote) “social, simple-minded”
20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?
-Play computer games.*


----------



## Saerione (Feb 23, 2017)

Please, anyone.


----------



## AllyKat (Jan 24, 2014)

Your best bet would be to ask this in the What's my personality type? part of the forum, unless a mod can move it for you. The SJ forum is pretty quiet at the best of times.


----------



## Saerione (Feb 23, 2017)

okay


----------



## Siriusly McGonagall (Jan 3, 2018)

NI and fe? INFJ?

I have either IsfJ or INFJ. I am definitely going more with NI then SI.

How intune do you feel with your own body? Do you feel like you're aware of it not so aware?

How good are you at abstract patterns? or do you do better with research and factual data gathering?


----------

